# Hissing Sound/Disturbance Coming From Speakers/Sound Card !



## mikeon (Oct 14, 2006)

YO PEOPLE OF DA COMMUNITY !!
This is my first post and I have to start off with a problem, please try to help.
For the last past few days, I am getting a hissing/crackling sound kinda like disturbance coming through the speakers as if you're frying something on a frying pan ! It's not the speakers, coz I tried headphones and am still getting the noise. There must be something wrong inside coz this happened to me once before and I opened up the cabinet and blew air over where the place where the onboard sound card's jack is & the problem got solved !! But this problem resurfaced the past 3 days. And the same technique did'nt work this time around 

So please tell me what the problem most likely might be ? & provide solutions as I can't listen to music & movies without the constant hissing in the background.

Music also sounds scratchy and distorted!! Please help

PEACE OUT!!!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you Muted Line-in and Microphone in Volume Control

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/8517/untitledti6.th.png

Mostly your Microphone or something is Causing the "Hisssing"

Regards,


----------



## mikeon (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanx for replyin but Yes I tried that too. No effect. Microphone, Line in, Aux, Cd Player all are kept at the lowest possible volume settings
Is it possible that dust is causin the problem?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 14, 2006)

Just do one thing... when u play some thing (any media file) make sure there is no CD / DVD in ur CD / DVD ROM / RW... just to test eject the drives tray then play a file to see whether any sounds come or not !!

Post back


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 14, 2006)

just ensure that the connecting wires of ur speakers and headphones do not run over any power cables!


----------



## mikeon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yo saurav, theres no disk in the drive. It kinda sounds like static like when you tuning into a radio station you know.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2006)

well that are wireless waves interfernce with we mostly get when mobile or other such device is kept near the PC's Speaker.

others try talking on mobile near the PC's Speaker u will also get the similar noise


----------



## mikeon (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think its because of mobile or anything because the same noise occurs even while using headphones


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 15, 2006)

Did u enable "Digital Output" by any means ?? ... or maybe u increased the "Treble" too much ...


----------

